# Playing hard after eating?



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

Can i play hard with my cat that makes him run and jump after eating heavy meal or should i wait and how long?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would give him at least a half hour. Sometimes our cats overeat, or eat too fast, and throw up their dinners. (especially the fast eaters.)


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

I think that's a good idea, he wants to play hard with the fly toy after eating so he can sleep afterwards, or he'll just whine


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It sounds like a good idea to take a rest, but I don't think my cats have heard about it. I've noticed they're frequently more active right after eating, chasing each other about the house.


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

That's true, they seem to be more energetic right after eating, unlike me, i only have enough energy to pick up the remote after heavy meal


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

That is interesting that your kitties want to play right after eating. Velvet usually heads straight for our bed right after eating. She is eleven years old though, that might have something to do with it. 
She always wants to play later in the evening.


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

Probably has something to do with their age, mine is only 11 months old.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

SLICK said:


> Probably has something to do with their age, mine is only 11 months old.


Must be the case. All Velvet did was play when she was eleven months old!!


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

I wish someone would tell Gary that he needs to delay playing for half an hour or more... he is even worse about drinking water then running through the house, dripping mysteriously large amounts of water throughout the house.


----------



## Purity (Jun 15, 2005)

My two do that too, always worries me when they eat then run about like loons, but they seems ok and haven't been sick yet!


----------

